# NarutoForums Game of the Year Awards 2016 [NOMINATIONS]



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

*NARUTOFORUMS GAME OF THE YEAR AWARDS 2016*


*NOMINATIONS*

Aaaand we're back. It's that time of year again folks where we fickle few try to discern which games were most notable in both the substantial and arbitrary. 2016 was (in my opinion) a good year for vidya and we have a whopping 29 categories for titles and the likes to duke it out over. So without further ado...

*CATEGORIES*

*Game of the Year*
The mac-daddy of awards - which game truly owned 2016?

*Developer of the Year*
A lot of work goes into these games, but what dev team shined this year?





*Best PS4 Game
Best XBox One Game
Best Wii U Game
Best PC Game
Best Handheld Game*
All fairly self-explanatory - which game, exclusive or not, dominated the respective consoles?

*Best Exclusive*
Which game ruled the limited releases?





*Best Male Performance
Best Female Performance*
Which guy and gal, respectively, gave it their all this year?

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Sometimes it takes more than one - which interactive cast stood out most?

*Best Soundtrack*
"Without music, life would be a mistake." Which soundtrack struck a chord?
*
Best Narrative/Story*
Which story or narrative had you on the edge of your seat this year?
*
Best Art Direction*
Realism, sci-fi, gothic, watercolor - whose art style was the most powerful?





*Best RPG
Best Shooter
Best Action/Adventure
Best Platformer
Best Fighter
Best Indie Game*
Again all self-explanatory - which game topped their respective genres?




*Best Returning Game*
Which game triumphed not one but two years_?_

*Best New IP*
Which title that is truly new helped make this year great?
*
Best Sequel*
Whether it hugely improves on an underwhelming prequel or maintains its style

*Best Add-On/DLC*
This is where you basically just put _The Witcher 3: Blood & Wine _(or I guess something else)

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Some games focus on an online experience, others just do it naturally, but who dominated?

*Most Innovative*
Which game really thought outside of the box, did something unique to gaming?

*Most Disappointing Game*
Which game you hoped would be good but... well... wasn't.





*Most Anticipated Game*
Which upcoming title of next year (or beyond) is on your mind?

*Honorable Mentions*
A special dedication - which individual in the world of gaming made a difference for you?
For this category, you can only nominate *one *person and every nominee will be honored.

*For every other category, you can make up to three nominations.*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2016)

DOOM for everything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2016)

*GOTY:* DOOM

*Best new IP:* Overwatch

*Best sequel:* Dark Souls III, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Shadow Warrior 2

*Best online multiplayer experience:* Overwatch, Battlefield 1

*Most innovative:* Tyranny

*Most disappointing:* Street Fighter V, No Man's Sky, Tom Clancy's The Division

*Best RPG:* Tyranny, Deus Ex Mankind Divided

*Best shooter:* DOOM, Overwatch
*
Best handheld game:* Pokémon Sun & Moon

*Best platformer:* AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake

*Most anticipated game:* Zelda Breath of the Wild


----------



## Ippy (Nov 30, 2016)

*Best new IP:* Overwatch (it's new, and its fun, now if only Blizzard updated it or allowed you to choose your own goddamn map...)

*Best sequel: *Titanfall 2 (literally fixed ALL of the issues with the first game)

*Best online multiplayer experience:* Battlefield 1 (shit is just epic, and squad play with friends is legit)

*Most disappointing:* Tom Clancy's The Division (don't get me started)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 30, 2016)

*GOTY:* I don't know 

*Best new IP: *Overwatch, the beta was comfy and people seem to like making a ton of porn of it. Salt and Sanctuary too.

*Best sequel: *Civilization 6 

*Best online multiplayer experience:* World of Warcraft Legion, if only because the servers didn't crash during launch. 

*Most disappointing: *Mighty Fucking Number 9, I still haven't gotten my key and the pirated version wasn't any good.

*Best RPG: *Does Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth count if it was released in 2015 but got an english release in 2016?
*
Best handheld game:* Pokémon Sun & Moon (I don't own it but the 1 episode of a let's play I've watched has me hopeful)

*Most anticipated game: *Persona 5

*Best Indie Game*: Stories: The Path of Destinies

*Best Soundtrack*: Persona 5


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Goty: Overwatch and Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2016)

my fuccboi nominations:

*Game of the Year*
Pokemon Go Kappa

*Developer of the Year*
Blizzard
CD PR

*Best PS4 Game*
Uncharted 4
Rise of the Tomb Raider PS4 edition*

Best XBox One Game*
Forza Horizon 3
Gears of War 4*

Best PC Game*
Overwatch
WoW: Legion​
*Best Male Performance*
Nathan Drake - Uncharted 4*

Best Female Performance*
Lara Croft - Rise of the Tomb Raider​
*Best Soundtrack*
Furi
*
Best Narrative/Story*
Uncharted 4​
*Best RPG*
DS 3*

Best Shooter*
Titanfall 2
DOOM*

Best Action/Adventure*
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Dishonored 2​
*Best Returning Game*
Witcher 3

*Best New IP*
Overwatch
*
Best Sequel*
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Titanfall 2
Dishonored 2

*Best Add-On/DLC*
Blood & Wine

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
WoW: Legion
Overwatch​
*Most Disappointing Game*
Mafia 3
NMS

*Most Anticipated Game*
Final Fantasy 7 Remake
Death Stranded

*Honorable Mentions*
Kojima-sensei​

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
DOOM
Watch Dogs 2
Dishonored 2

*Developer of the Year*
CD Projekt RED

*
Best XBox One Game*
DOOM
Watch Dogs 2
Quantum Break

*Best Exclusive*
Gears of War 4


*Best Male Performance*
Robin Lord Taylor as The Outsider - Dishonored 2
Aidan Gillen as Paul Serene - Quantum Break
Lance Reddick as Martin hatch - Quantum Break

*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington as Lara Croft - Rise of the Tomb Raider
MyAnna Buring as Anna Henrietta - The Witcher 3: Blood and Wine

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Ruffin Prentiss, Shawn Baichoo, Tasya Teles, and Jonathan Dubsky as Marcus, Wrench, Sitara, and Josh - Watch Dogs 2

*Best Soundtrack*
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break

*Best Narrative/Story*
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break

*Best Art Direction*
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2
Watch Dogs 2


*Best RPG*
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

*Best Shooter*
DOOM

*Best Action/Adventure*
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break


*Best New IP*
Quantum Break

*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

*Best Sequel*
Dishonored 2
DOOM
Watch Dogs 2

*Best Add-On/DLC*
The Witcher 3: Blood and Wine

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Watch Dogs 2

*Most Innovative*
Quantum Break

*Most Disappointing Game*
Batman: A Telltale Game


*Most Anticipated Game*
Red Dead Redemption 2

*Honorable Mentions*
Elias Toufexis

---

I'll probably fudge around with these later but eh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2016)

Best Male Performance:  DOOMGuy


----------



## Milady (Nov 30, 2016)

Uncharted 4 for everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

When does nominations close? I'll post my initial nominations, but I still have a couple of stuff to play before year's end.

*GOTY*: Overwatch, Pokemon Sun and Moon, Uncharted 4
*Developer of the Year*: Blizzard, Gamefreak, SNK

*PS4*: Uncharted 4, Odin Sphere, KOF XIV
*WiiU*: Pokken Tournament
*PC*: Overwatch
*Handheld*: Pokemon Sun and Moon

*Best Exclusive*: Uncharted 4

*Best Soundtrack*: Pokemon Sun and Moon, Odin Sphere, Uncharted 4
*Best Narrative/Story*: Uncharted 4, This War of Mine
*Best Art Direction*: Overwatch, Pokken Tournament, This War of Mine

*Best RPG*: Pokemon Sun and Moon
*Best Shooter*: Overwatch
*Best Fighter*: Pokken Tournament, KOF XIV

*Best Returning Game*: Super Mario Maker, Disgaea 5, Rocket League
*Best New IP*: Overwatch
*Best Sequel*: KOF XIV, Pokemon Sun and Moon, Uncharted 4
*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*: Overwatch, Pokemon Sun and Moon, Pokken Tournament
*Most Disappointing Game*: Street Fighter V

*Most Anticipated Game*: Nier Automata, Horizon Zero Dawn, Persona 5

I'll try to get some shit done in the couple of weeks leading to 2017 and try to fill up the list a bit. Sucks that I haven't played much in such a good year. 

*

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2016)

Kirby: Planet Robobot and Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight for all categories. No other games this year mattered.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2016)

Jane said:


> Kirby: Planet Robobot and Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight for all categories. No other games this year mattered.


disgusting


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh yeah, there was also Another Metroid 2 Remake. Fit that in somewhere,.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2016)

Weiss said:


> disgusting


Overweight fans have no room to criticize


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> When does nominations close? I'll post my initial nominations, but I still have a couple of stuff to play before year's end.
> 
> *GOTY*: Overwatch, Pokemon Sun and Moon, Uncharted 4
> *Developer of the Year*: Blizzard, Gamefreak, SNK
> ...



I figure give it two or three weeks, at least - FFXV just came out and hey, maybe Dead Rising 4 will get something? 

But gonna need that time to give people a chance, especially when everyone just says "Just put (game) for everything."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2016)

Also if Shantae Half-Genie Hero isn't delayed again, I nominate that for everything as well.


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 30, 2016)

If cod gets nominated for anything god bless whoever nominated it because it's garbage. 

Best shooter has to be battlefield 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2016)

Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice, for all applicable nominations (ie game of the year, sequel of the year, etc.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> But gonna need that time to give people a chance, especially when everyone just says "Just put (game) for everything."


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2016)

put kurisu for everything


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2016)

basically what @Weiss said but Pokemon Sun/Moon best handheld


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2016)

The World said:


> put kurisu for everything



I'd put you for everything but I want the shit I nominate to win.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2016)

Doom seems like a good contender for game of the year.
I haven't played many games this year, but Doom is so so good.
And this is coming from someone who played Arena FPS fairly regularly. It might spawn a new Quake style arena shooter in near future.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2016)

ThunderCunt said:


> Doom seems like a good contender for game of the year.
> I haven't played many games this year, but Doom is so so good.
> And this is coming from someone who played Arena FPS fairly regularly. It might spawn a new Quake style arena shooter in near future.



Ah, I wish that were the case but probably not.

For starters there's the fact that DOOM isn't Quake. The lack of bunny hopping is a huge deal for the resurgence of fast arena gunplay. Combine it with the lack of decent maps and I do not expect anything out of multiplayer DOOM in the long run.

Several indie projects have surfaced in the last six months or so that are very much like Quake and Unreal Tournament, but failed to get any attention because people don't seem to be interested.

Then there's the issue of Overwatch being the hot new thing right now. People want class-based team shooters more than they want classic arena capture the flag right now. Everyone is jumping on that bandwagon at the moment, even Bethesda (and I choose to believe it's Bethesda's idea and not id Software), as evidenced by the fact that the upcoming Quake game will be an Overwatch clone


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2016)

when will UT4 come out already ?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2016)

Weiss said:


> when will UT4 come out already ?



I mean you can already play it if you really want to


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 2, 2016)

No man's Sky for everything


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2016)

Vino said:


> No man's Sky for everything



No Man's Sky best sequel? Kappa


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> No Man's Sky best sequel? Kappa


Well it's better than No Man's Buy Kappa


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2016)

Pokémon Sun & Moon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 3, 2016)

>Create announcement to get non-arcaders to come vote
>Mbxx disables the notice feature indefinitely

Kappa

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2016)

Naruto said:


> >Create announcement to get non-arcaders to come vote
> >Mbxx disables the notice feature indefinitely
> 
> Kappa



 

I'll post a link in my sig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll fine tune this later. Picking  only 3 soundtracks was hard as hell. I heard a lot of video game music this year.
*
Game of the Year*
Doom
Dark Souls 3
Hitman

*Developer of the Year*
CD Projekt RED
SNK
*
Best XBox One Game*
Quantum Break
ReCore

*Best Exclusive*
Quantum Break
Rez Infinite
Ace Attorney 6 - Spirit of Justice

*Best Male Performance*
Darin de Paul -Samuel Hayden
Elias Toufexis - Adam Jensen
David Bateson - Agent 47

*Best Female Performance*
Tracer - Cara Theobold

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Overwatc_h 
Zero Escape 
Dark Souls 3_

*Best Soundtrack*
Doom
Final Fantasy XV
Rez Infinite

*Best Narrative/Story*
Quantum Break
Ace Attorney 6 - Spirit of Justice

*Best Art Direction*
Overwatch
Rez Infinite
Dark Souls 3

*Best RPG*
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Dark Souls 3

*Best Shooter*
Doom
Overwatch
Quantum Break

*Best Action/Adventure*
Dishonored 2
AM2R
Owlboy

*Best New IP*
Quantum Break
Overwatch

*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

*Best Sequel*
Doom
Dishonored 2
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

*Best Add-On/DLC*
The Witcher 3: Blood and Wine

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch

*Most Innovative*
I don't know....Thumper?

*Most Disappointing Game*
Telltale movie game: A Telltale game movie
No Man's Buy
Mighty Blunder 9

*Most Anticipated Game*
Yakuza 0 
Nier: Automata
Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild

*Honorable Mentions*
Koji Igarashi - IGA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't have much to offer, but here it goes:

GotY is a bit conflicted between Doom and Uncharted 4 (despite that I haven't played those games, but they're both amazing in my eyes). But if I were to pick between the two, it would have to be Uncharted 4.

Best Soundtrack goes to Doom, handsdown.

Best Narrative goes to Uncharted 4 (again).

Most Disappointed Game goes to Mighty No. 9. 3 years worth of delay, 4 Million Dollars, and they fucking blew it. I don't think Comcept can recover from this.

Most Anticipated Game goes to Shantae: Half-Genie Hero (might come out soon tho).


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll fine tune this later. Picking  only 3 soundtracks was hard as hell. I heard a lot of video game music this year.
> *
> Game of the Year*
> Doom
> ...



I am both impressed and please with your Quantum Break nominations.  And surprised that Hitman would even get mentioned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2016)

The new Hitman is as good, if not better, than Blood Money. They took the criticism of that abortion Absolution to heart and realized that they didn't need to stoop to the lowest common denominator. Now they just need to bring back suitcases and have a bigger budget for VA.

QB is not Remedy's best but it's still Remedy. Good stuff.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The new Hitman is as good, if not better, than Blood Money. They took the criticism of that abortion Absolution to heart and realized that they didn't need to stoop to the lowest common denominator. Now they just need to bring back suitcases and have a bigger budget for VA.
> 
> QB is not Remedy's best but it's still Remedy. Good stuff.



I hear the DRM and online bullshit is atrocious though, and it seems short - I mean the maps are apparently huge but if you only have one target (I'm not sure that you do) that I personally don't feel like I'd get much out of it. I was going to get it during the sale but eh.

It's probably not really their best, but it's still my favorite. The note reveal of the truth behind Hatch and that sequel bait.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2016)

Always online is atrocious and beyond retarded. I have no idea why would this be the concession to the episodic format.

Game is incredibly legit.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2016)

Well at least it'll probably be a better episodic game than anything else Telltale puts out from now on.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2016)

Most of what I was thinking of nominating has been covered so I'll just be that guy that nominates The Last Guardian for all relevant awards 

Also Inside for best indie


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2016)

More nominations for the same thing helps narrow stuff down if there happens to be too many.

....not that many people are taking it seriously.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 6, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Ah, I wish that were the case but probably not.
> 
> For starters there's the fact that DOOM isn't Quake. The lack of bunny hopping is a huge deal for the resurgence of fast arena gunplay. Combine it with the lack of decent maps and I do not expect anything out of multiplayer DOOM in the long run.
> 
> ...


Have you tried new Unreal? It is amazing, got all old weapons with some new mechanics. 
Quakelive community is still active albeit small. 
My point is that they can implement strage jump, circle jump and other quake 3 mechanics using the same engine, it should be possible. As for interest in Arena shooter goes, it is true that fast paced arena shooters are not as popular mostly because you cannot play them without mouse and keyboard and the learning curve is bit steeper compared to other shooters. I have been playing quake for years, still can't get that top speed and accuracy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Rey said:


> More nominations for the same thing helps narrow stuff down if there happens to be too many.
> 
> ....not that many people are taking it seriously.



Is there any category that we don't have a single nomination for?


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is there any category that we don't have a single nomination for?



Technically not since I nominated for every category except Wii U, PS4, and Handheld which I haven't played anything for and other people picked that up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Rey said:


> Technically not since I nominated for every category except Wii U, PS4, and Handheld which I haven't played anything for and other people picked that up.



As long as we have every category covered then we should be fine. We only need a top 3 for every category for the final vote; so you can fill in the gaps or I will if you can't for some of them.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2016)

Works for me. Still early though, I'll see if I can garner more interest in the CB or something. And we just had three new games come out, but if some reviews are to be believed I'm not sure TLG is gonna get nominated.


----------



## kluang (Dec 8, 2016)

*GOTY:* Overwatch

*Best new IP: *Overwatch

*Best sequel: *FFXV. Far better then 13.

*Best online multiplayer experience:* Overwatch

*Most disappointing: *No Man Sky

*Best RPG: *Witcher 3 Blood and Wine
*
Best handheld game:* Pokémon Sun & Moon (I don't own it but the 1 episode of a let's play I've watched has me hopeful)

*Most anticipated game: *Horizon Zero Dawn

*Best Developer*: CD Project Red. Blizzard. Square.

*Best DLC*: Witcher 3 Blood and Wine


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 16, 2016)

GotY: Dark Souls 3 



This shit was amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

So I guess unless kurisu objects, wrap this up around Christmas time and let people vote for a week then we'll have our results by January.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> So I guess unless kurisu objects, wrap this up around Christmas time and let people vote for a week then we'll have our results by January.



Am cool with that.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Alrighty, folks. I'll get things added up and start making voting threads over the next few days. So if you have any last minute changes, etc. get 'em in now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Alright, I just played Salt and Sanctuary so am adding it in there: 



kurisu said:


> When does nominations close? I'll post my initial nominations, but I still have a couple of stuff to play before year's end.
> 
> *GOTY*: Overwatch, Pokemon Sun and Moon, Uncharted 4
> *Developer of the Year*: Blizzard, Gamefreak, SNK
> ...



All done. You can fill in all the gaps yourself


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 24, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
Final Fantasy XV

*Developer of the Year*
Square Enix
*
Best XBox One Game*
Final Fantasy XV

*Best Exclusive*


*Best Male Performance*
Ray Chase as Noctis Lucis Caelum - Final Fantasy XV

*Best Female Performance*
Amy Shiels as Luna Nox Fleuret - Final Fantasy XV

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Cast of Final Fantasy XV

*Best Soundtrack*
Yoko Shimomura - Final Fantasy XV

*Best Narrative/Story*
Final Fantasy XV

*Best Art Direction*
Final Fantasy XV

*Best RPG*
Final Fantasy XV

*Best Shooter*
Prompto in Final Fantasy XV

*Best Action/Adventure*
Final Fantasy XV

*Best New IP*
??

*Best Returning Game*
Final Fantasy

*Best Sequel*
Final Fantasy

*Best Add-On/DLC*
Holiday Pack in Final Fantasy XV

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
?

*Most Innovative*
Final Fantasy XV

*Most Disappointing Game*
Final Fantasy XV
No Man's Sky
Watchdogs 2

*Most Anticipated Game*
Final Fantasy XV

*Honorable Mentions*
Final Fantasy Versus XIII

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> *Game of the Year*
> Final Fantasy XV
> 
> *Developer of the Year*
> ...



No.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Alright, I just played Salt and Sanctuary so am adding it in there:
> 
> 
> 
> All done. You can fill in all the gaps yourself



I'm glad I played Walking Dead because now I can add a legitimate pick for female performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> I'm glad I played Walking Dead because now I can add a legitimate pick for female performance.


No.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
DOOM
Overwatch
Final Fantasy XV
Pokemon GO
Watch Dogs 2
Dishonored 2
Uncharted 4
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Dark Souls III
Hitman


*Developer of the Year*
id Software
Blizzard
CD Projekt Red
SNK
Gamefreak
Square-Enix


*Best PS4 Game*
DOOM
Uncharted 4
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Odin Sphere
King of Fighters XIV


*Best XBox One Game*
DOOM
Forza Horizon 3
Gears of War 4
Watch Dogs 2
Quantum Break
ReCore


*Best Wii U Game*
Pokken Tournament


*Best PC Game*
DOOM
Overwatch
World of Warcraft: Legion
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Handheld Game*
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice



*Best Exclusive*
Gears of War 4
Uncharted 4
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Quantum Break
Rez Infinite


*Best Male Performance*
Nolan North (Nathan Drake) - Uncharted 4
Robin Lord Taylor (The Outsider) - Dishonored 2
Aidan Gillen (Paul Serene) - Quantum Break
Lance Reddick (Martin Hatch) - Quantum Break
Darin de Paul (Samuel Hayden) - DOOM
Elias Toufexis (Adam Jensen) - Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
David Bateson (Agent 47) - Hitman
Ray Chase (Noctis Lucis Caelum) - Final Fantasy XV


*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider
Melissa Hutchinson (Clementine) - The Walking Dead: A New Frontier
Cara Theobold (Tracer) - Overwatch
 Amy Shiels (Luna Nox Fleuret) - Final Fantasy XV


*Best Ensemble Cast*
Watch Dogs 2
Overwatch
Zero Escape
Dark Souls 3
Final Fantasy XV


*Best Soundtrack*
DOOM
Persona 5
Furi
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break
Uncharted 4
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Odin Sphere
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Final Fantasy XV
Rez Infinite
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Narrative/Story*
DOOM
Uncharted 4
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break
This War of Mine
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice



*Best Art Direction*
DOOM
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2
Watch Dogs 2
Uncharted 4
Overwatch
Pokken Tournament
This War of Mine
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Rez Infintie
Dark Souls III



*Best RPG*
Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth
Dark Souls III
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Shooter*
DOOM
Overwatch
Titanfall 2
Quantum Break


*Best Action/Adventure*
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break
Uncharted 4
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake
Owlboy


*Best Platformer*
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake


*Best Fighter*
Pokken Tournament
King of Fighters XIV


*Best Indie Game*
Stories: The Path of Destinies


*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Super Mario Maker
Disgaea 5
Rocket League


*Best New IP*
Overwatch
Quantum Break
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Sequel*
DOOM
Dark Souls III
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Shadow Warrior 2
Titanfall 2
Civilization 6
Dishonored 2
Watch Dogs 2
Uncharted 4
King of Fighters XIV
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Final Fantasy XV



*Best Add-On/DLC*
The Witcher 3: Blood and Wine


*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
DOOM
Overwatch
Battlefield 1
World of Warcraft: Legion
Watch Dogs 2
Pokken
Pokemon Sun/Moon


*Most Innovative*
DOOM
Tyranny
Quantum Break
Thumper


*Most Disappointing Game*
Tom Clancy's The Division
Mighty No. 9
Street Fighter V
No Man's Sky
Mafia 3
Batman: A Telltale Game
Watch Dogs 2


*Most Anticipated Game*
Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Persona 5
Death Stranding
Final Fantasy VII (Remake)
Red Dead Redemption 2
NieR Automata
Horizon Zero Dawn
Yakuza 0



*Honorable Mentions*
Hideo Kojima
Elias Toufexis
Koji Igarashi

This is what you assholes have given me.

Merry fucking Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Just skip the categories with single nominations 

Merry Christmas bro


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just skip the categories with single nominations
> 
> Merry Christmas bro



>Wii U only has one game, one nomination


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> >Wii U only has one game, one nomination



Starfox happened


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Starfox happened



Then someone should've nominated it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> Then someone should've nominated it.



No.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2016)

best Launch trailer of 2016:


----------

